# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  7 مراحل مهمة لعلاج الادمان

## الدكتورة نادية شوقى

المرحلة الاولية فى العلاج من الادمان على المخدرات


تاتى المرحلة الاولية فى رحلة التعافى وتنقسم الى ثلاث مراحل فرعية وتعتبر تلك المرحلة هى بمثابة حجر الاساس للطريق الذى سوف يتبعه المريض ويظهر بها مؤشرات متعددة يوضح كيف ستكون مشوار العلاج:


التوعية والنصح
هذه المرحلة تكون الاسوء على من يحيطون بالمدمن من الاسرة والاصدقاء الذين يسعون الى مصلحة المريض حيث انهم يقومون على الدوام بتوعية المدمن واعطاءه النصائح وتوعيته من الاستمرار فى طريق الادمان المظلم وكيف يتوجب على المدمن ان يسرع فى الخروج من هذا الطريق


ما قبل اتخاذ قرار العلاج
هنا يتكون لدى المدمن الوعى الكافى من اجل اتخاذ قرار العلاج فهو اصبح لديه نوع من الرؤى والخطط الواضحه التى تساعده على الاقلاع عن تعاطى المخدرات


اتخاذ قرار العلاج والبدء فى تفعيل هذا القرار
يبدا المريض فى هذه المرحلة السير فى مراحل العلاج الفعليه وتحديد خط زمنى واضح ويذهب من اجل الحصول على مساعدة من المتخصصين فى طرق التعافى والعلاج


اما اثناء رحلة العلاج من الادمان والتى تختلف باختلاف طرق العلاج التى سوف نقوم بعرضها فىما بعد فى هذه المقالة فان المدمن يواجه اربع حالات مختلفة من الوارد ان يتعرض لها وهى: 


الانسحاب:
وهى مرحلة ازالة السميات من الجسم والتى يكون المريض فيها عرضة لالم نفسية وجسدية نتيجة لاعتماد الجسد على العديد من المواد ذات التاثير العالى على المستقبلات الحسية فى الجسد، ويتم التعامل مع هذه المرحلة عن طريق مجموعة من الادوية التى تعمل على تخفيف الام تلك المرحلة وتاخذ هذه المرحلة فى المتوسط من عشرة ايام الى اسبوعين حتى تمر بسلام على المريض، اما عن اعراضها فهى تختلف على حسب نوع المخدر وكمية تعاطيه


العلاج الادراكى السلوكى:
يعتمد المعالجون فى هذه الفترة على جعل المدمن وتشجيعه على اكتساب العديد من المهارات والتقنيات المناسبة حتى يكتسب القوة والشجاعه التى تجعله لا يعود مرة اخرى للادمان

الجلسات النفسية:
هنا يعتمد الاخضائيون النفسيون على تحديد جلسات من اجل علاج المريض نفسيا وتتنوع تلك الجلسات بين الجلسات الجماعية اى التى تقام فى مجموعات من المدمنين حتى يعرض كل منهم تجربته على الاخر او الجلسات النفسية الفردية التى تعطى المريض المساحه المناسبة من اجل التعبير عن المعاناة التى ادت به الى الادمان من البداية وتكشف للطبيب المعالح عن اى امراض او تشوهات فكرية او نفسية وبالتالى يتم علاج تلك حالات بشكل جذرى وفعال

خطة العلاج الدوائى
تتضمن خطة العلاج من الادمان على المخدرات ويجب ان يتم استخدامها تحت اشراف طبي بالرغم من عدم فعالية تلك الادوية والتى لاتعد لها مفعول سحرى ولكنها تعمل كعامل مساعد فى طريق العلاج بشكل جزئي بسيط ويختلف نوع العلاج الذى يتخذه كل مريض على حسب نوع المخدر الذى يتناوله


المصدر للمصداقية
http://hopeeg.com/how-to-get-rid-of-...ain-in-7-steps

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نفع الله بك وبارك فيك ، أسأل العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاكِ الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكِ كتورة نادية .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بكِ وبارك فيك أخيتي .

----------


## جهاد الحياة

احسنتم جدا مقالة جدا روعة عن علاج الادمان وما رايكم في مستشفيات علاج الادمان هل تحقق نتائج جيدة وكم نسبة هذه النتائج

----------

